# Werbefaxe der Firma Hunold & Naum 09005732510



## emmemm (14 Februar 2006)

Eine ominöse Firma namens Hunold & Naum verschickt Werbefaxe mit folgendem Inhalt an Gewerbetreibende:
"Sehr geehrte Damen und Herrn, 
bitte teilen Sie uns mit, ob es möglich wäre, einen unserer Kunden ... mit einem Geschenkgutschein Ihres Hauses i.H.V. EUR 100,-- zu überraschen. Senden Sie uns bzgl. der Abwicklungs- und Zahlungsmodalitäten bitte ein Fax an die (0 90 05) 73 25 - 10 zu.
Eventuell wäre eine Beschleunigung des Prozesses durch Kreditkartenzahlung denkbar.
Für eine zeitnahe Bearbeitung möchten wir uns im Voraus bedanken.
Mit freundlichen usw."
Sieht echt aus. Bin auch erst spät (genaugenommen zu spät) über die Telefon-Nr. 0900 gestolpert.

Aber da ja keine Preisangabe auf dem Fax ist, muss ich auch nicht zahlen, oder?


----------



## Reducal (14 Februar 2006)

*Re: Werbefaxe der Firma "Hunold&Naum"*



			
				emmemm schrieb:
			
		

> Aber da ja keine Preisangabe auf dem Fax ist, muss ich auch nicht zahlen, oder?


Zahlung über Deinen Netzbetreiber nur bei Antwortfax - als Widerspruchsgrund für die einzeln aufgelistete Verbindung bei der nächsten Rechnung dürfte die fehlende Preisangabe wohl reichen.


----------



## Captain Picard (14 Februar 2006)

*Re: Werbefaxe der Firma "Hunold&Naum"*



			
				emmemm schrieb:
			
		

> bitte ein Fax an die (0 90 05) 73 25 - 10 zu.


Stimmt die Nummer = 09005732510 ? 
Für diese Nummer gibt es keinen Eintrag bei der BNetzA (auch nicht verkürzt) 
http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/srvcno900.asp


			
				emmemm schrieb:
			
		

> Eine ominöse Firma namens Hunold&Naum


so ominös ist die gar nicht..
Google
diverse  Treffer, z.B 
http://www.presseportal.de/polizeipresse/p_story.htx?nr=784714&firmaid=12522&keygroup=


> Hiermit macht die Polizei Bielefeld darauf aufmerksam, dass bei der erbetenen Reaktion,
> nämlich der  Rückantwort per FAX, unmittelbar 29,83 Euro pro Anwahl in
> Rechnung gestellt werden.


auch in den anderen Postings ist von dieser Nummer die Rede...
http://winzerblog.de/archiv/sehr-geehrte-frau-schoenwald-85/


> Besuchen Sie unbedingt unseren neuen Internet Auftritt w*w.hunoldundnaum.de -


das Impressum stimmt nicht mit der Registrierung überein


> Hunold & Naum Bamberg Kft
> Kossuth Lajos u. 40
> H-2533 Bajot





> domain: hunoldundnaum.de
> descr: An der Stadtmauer 6
> descr: D-83512 Wasserburg a. Inn


ht*p://www.hunoldundnaum.de/agb.html


> Eine Aufgabe der Hunold & Naum Bamberg Kft besteht in der Präsentation und Bewerbung deutscher Unternehmungen.
> Beispielsweise durch Einsendung eines Faxes an * eine *unserer Faxnummern beginnend mit 09005 (EUR 29,83 pro Anwahl  als Bearbeitungsgebühr) haben Sie die Möglichkeit uns die Stärken ihres Services, sowie ihrer Produkte und Dienstleistungen aufzuzeigen. Sie werden dadurch auf unserer im zweiten Quartal 2006 entstehenden Internetseite (detaillierte Informationen hierzu werden zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt an dieser Stelle bekannt gegeben) entsprechend positiv dargestellt.


cp


----------



## Heiko (14 Februar 2006)

Ich habe zu dieser Nummer bereits am Freitag Beschwerde bei Der BNetzA eingereicht.
Ihr dürft dort gerne Bezug auf meine Beschwerde nehmen.


----------



## Heiko (14 Februar 2006)

Ich häng das Fax mal hier an.


----------



## Heiko (14 Februar 2006)

*Re: Werbefaxe der Firma "Hunold&Naum"*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> emmemm schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


09005-7325*2*0


----------



## Captain Picard (14 Februar 2006)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> 09005-7325*2*0


dafür gibt es einen Eintrag
BNetzA


> 0900 - 5 - 732520
> Diensteanbieter:
> Hunold & Naum Bamberg Kft.null
> Kossuth Lajos u. 40
> ...


----------



## Captain Picard (14 Februar 2006)

*Re: Werbefaxe der Firma "Hunold&Naum"*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Zahlung über Deinen Netzbetreiber nur bei Antwortfax - als Widerspruchsgrund
> für die einzeln aufgelistete Verbindung bei der nächsten Rechnung dürfte die fehlende Preisangabe wohl reichen.


Ziemlich perfide, gaaaaaanz klein unten auf dem Fax steht:


> Beachten Sie unbedingt unseren neuen Internetauftritt w*w.hunoldundnaum.de - Alles von AGBs bis Zweigniederlassungen


aktiv sind auf der Seite nur der Impressum-Link und der AGB-Link und dort   steht der Preis. (s.o) 

cp


----------



## stieglitz (14 Februar 2006)

Völlig neuer Dienstleistungstyp 


			
				AGB schrieb:
			
		

> Beispielsweise durch Einsendung eines Faxes an eine unserer Faxnummern beginnend mit 09005 (EUR 29,83 pro Anwahl  als Bearbeitungsgebühr) haben Sie die Möglichkeit uns die Stärken ihres Services, sowie ihrer Produkte und Dienstleistungen aufzuzeigen. Sie werden dadurch auf unserer im zweiten Quartal 2006 entstehenden Internetseite (detaillierte Informationen hierzu werden zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt an dieser Stelle bekannt gegeben) entsprechend positiv dargestellt. Diese Internetseite wird dann in Print- und Onlinemedien konstant beworben. Des Weiteren haben unsere Kunden die Möglichkeit uns zusätzliche Informationen ihrer Unternehmung (z.B. Firmenlogo, Bilder, Historie, Angebote usw.) per Fax oder Post zuzusenden, die wir in einer separaten Subdomain unserer Internetseite präsentieren werden. Diese kann nach ihren Vorgaben wöchentlich verändert werden, z.B. für besondere Aktionen oder ihren aktuellen Angebotsbestand. Diese Dienstleistung gilt für eine Zeitspanne von 6 Monaten ab dem Zeitpunkt der Veröffentlichung auf unserer Internetseite. Auf Anfrage können wir Ihnen auch weitere Mediendienste, wie etwa Erstellung eines Firmenvideos, zu günstigen Konditionen anbieten.


----------



## emmemm (14 Februar 2006)

Die Nummer mit der -10 am Ende stimmt. Ach ja und richtig es stimmt auch, das die bei der Netzagentur nicht in der Suchmaschine auftaucht. 
Ich habe die Sache sowohl der Bundesnetzagentur, als auch der Polizei gemeldet.


----------



## sascha (14 Februar 2006)

Der mutmaßliche Täter ist offenbar 39 Jahre alt und wohnte bis vor kurzem in Wasserburg. Scheint derzeit auf der Flucht zu sein. Insgesamt über 5000 Geschädigte. Dazu in Kürze mehr in unseren News.


----------



## technofreak (14 Februar 2006)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Der mutmaßliche Täter ist offenbar 39 Jahre alt und wohnte bis vor kurzem in Wasserburg. Scheint derzeit auf der Flucht zu sein. Insgesamt über 5000 Geschädigte. Dazu in Kürze mehr in unseren News.



http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=13846
http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=328
http://www.computerbetrug.de/news/060214_01.php

http://www.rosenheimer-nachrichten.de/zet_report_266_8939.html
http://www.autohaus.de/sixcms/detail.php/372282?_zielcb=&_topnavi=12240
http://www.kfzbetrieb.de/news/kb_beitrag_2651484.html
http://www3.e110.de/artikel/detail.cfm?pageid=234&id=73494


----------



## Captain Picard (14 Februar 2006)

er hatte wohl noch Größeres vor:


			
				rosenheimer-nachrichten.de schrieb:
			
		

> Die offenbar von Anfang an mit der Absicht im
> größeren Stil zu betrügen eingerichtete Nummer ist inzwischen gesperrt. Es war die
> 09005-7325- mit den Folgeziffern -10, -11, -12 und weitere.


cp


----------



## emmemm (15 Februar 2006)

*Tatverdächtige gefasst.*

Laut Auskunft meines zuständigen Kripo-Sachbearbeiters sind der oder die Täter inzwischen gefasst und dem Haftrichter vorgeführt.

Zu blöd wenn man seine richtige Anschrift hinterlässt....

...und die Telekom will ja wohl gar nicht in Rechnung stellen.

Das ging ja mal super schnell und gut aus.


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Februar 2006)

*Re: Tatverdächtige gefasst.*



			
				emmemm schrieb:
			
		

> Das ging ja mal super schnell und gut aus.


ein ungarischer Einzeltäter, das ist halt was anderes als :stumm: und ausserdem :stumm:...
Gut so, dabei: volle Zustimmung, aber... bin gespannt, ob der ein Urteil in der Gewichtsklasse von St. Georg kriegt... Das wären dann wohl Geldstrafe und 3 Monate auf Bewährung


----------



## Reducal (15 Februar 2006)

...zumal er die Beute (zumindest einen Großteil) gar nicht sichern konnte. Auszahlung ist üblicher Weise zeitverzögert und außerdem will die T-Com ja gar nicht erst abrechnen. Nun frage ich mich, wie lange die Masche schon gestrickt wurde?


----------



## Anonymous (16 Februar 2006)

*Hunold & Naum*

Neben dem ungarischen Vertreter (GF) der Firma Hunold & Naum gibt es einen weiteren gesetzlichen Vertreter mit deutscher Anschrift und einen deutschen Empfangsbevollmächtigten. Wer sich für die Herren interessiert, schaut genauer bei:
http://www.optimasoftware.de/werbefaxe.htm
nach. Die betroffenen vier 0900-Nummern sind noch rot (aktuell) in der Nummerntabelle als Einstieg verzeichnet.


----------



## Captain Picard (16 Februar 2006)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=139260#139260

Hier hat  wohl die  Regelung für 0900, nach der diese Nummern nicht über Endlosketten
 weiter- und untervermietet werden dürfen,  die Aufklärung wesentlich erleichtert und beschleunigt.

cp


----------



## Anonymous (20 Februar 2006)

Ich hatte schon einen Beitrag geschrieben, der aber gelöscht wurde. Wahrscheinlich deshalb, weil ich versehentlich unter der zugehörigen Meldung in der Rubrik "Nachrichten" geschrieben und dabei übersehen habe, dass an dieser Stelle diskutiert werden soll. 

Lieber "aka-aka", ich bin vollkommen Ihrer Meinung. Die Verhältnismäßigkeit der deutschen Strafverfolgung ist oft im Ungleichgewicht. Bei einfacher Kriminalität zeigt der Staat seine Zähne und macht die Täter "in Echtzeit" dingfest. Die "großen Fische" bleiben dagegen oft unbehelligt.

Uli von Bödefeld


----------



## rlinden (20 Februar 2006)

Wieso wird in der Meldung das Polizeipräsidium Osthessen (Fulda) genannt, wenn die Beteiligten in Bayern und Ungarn wohnen?

Irgendeine Verbindung zu der "Firma" in Petersberg (bei Fulda)?


----------



## sascha (20 Februar 2006)

> Wieso wird in der Meldung das Polizeipräsidium Osthessen (Fulda) genannt, wenn die Beteiligten in Bayern und Ungarn wohnen?



Weil das PP Osthessen die Festnahme gemeldet hat. Ich schließe nicht aus, dass in deren Bereich auch die Festnahme erfolgte. Bayerische Medien hatten zunächst gemeldet, dass der mutmaßliche Haupttäter nicht mehr an seinem gemeldeten Wohnsitz aufzufinden sei.


----------



## stieglitz (21 Februar 2006)

http://de.internet.com/index.php?id=2041378&section=Marketing-News


> Claudia Kalenberg, Geschäftsführerin FST: "Die Bundesnetzagentur hat ebenfalls umgehend reagiert und noch am selben Tag die offizielle Abschaltungsanordnung mit Inkassierungsverbot ab 10. Februar bis zum Zeitpunkt der Abschaltung verschickt." *Betrügereien könnten genauso schnell vom Markt entfernt werden, wie sie aufgetaucht sind - effektive Zusammenarbeit vorausgesetzt, erklärte sie*. (as)


Diesmal gings ja wirklich ganz toll schnell, warum brauchts sonst oft Jahre?
(Hervorhebung durch mich)


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Februar 2006)

Die? Das? :stumm:
?????


----------



## Hercule Pendant (21 Februar 2006)

vielleicht war dieses mal der Betrüger kein mitglied in diese verband??



> warum brauchts sonst oft Jahre?


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Februar 2006)

Hercule Pendant schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht war dieses mal der Betrüger kein mitglied in diese verband??
> 
> 
> > warum brauchts sonst oft Jahre?


die FST ist der deutsche Arm der IARN und die wurde 1995 gegründet von der britischen ICSTIS. 2002 hat z.B. die ICSTIS "bei ihren deutschen und spanischen IARN-Kollegen" nachgefragt bzgl. weiterer Informationen zu Beteiligten an diesem Fall.
Bedauerlicherweise hat diese einzigartige und vorbildliche Kooperation leider nicht weiter zu dem hervorragenden Ruf der "freiwilligen Kontrollinstanzen" beitragen können obwohl ich selbstverständlich davon ausgehe, dass das versammelte Branchenwissen im FST alle Hebel in Bewegung gesetzt hat und alle Quellen angezapft hat, von Santa Ponsa bis Andratx...


----------



## Reducal (21 Februar 2006)

Der FST hat da wahrscheinlich nicht sonderlich viel zur Schadenbegrenzung beigetragen:





			
				FST schrieb:
			
		

> Dass der potentielle Schaden im Erfolgsfall der Betrüger nicht noch höher zu beziffern gewesen wäre, ist auch auf schnelles Agieren innerhalb der „Notfall-Rettungskette“ aus *Netzbetreiber, Bundesnetzagentur und Polizei* zurückzuführen.





			
				de.internet.com schrieb:
			
		

> Die Bundesnetzagentur hat ebenfalls umgehend reagiert und noch am selben Tag die offizielle Abschaltungsanordnung mit Inkassierungsverbot ab 10. Februar bis zum Zeitpunkt der Abschaltung verschickt.


 ...und nicht der FST, die haben sich nur lobend über die Mahnahmen geäußert.


----------



## stieglitz (21 Februar 2006)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Die? Das? :stumm:
> ?????


Hast du erwartet, dass sie schreibt:
[ironie]...  durch das unverhälnismässige Vorgehen der Behörden, wurden wieder zwei inovative, junge Unternehmer daran gehindert, ihre kraetiven Ideen umzusetze. So werden keine Arbeitsplätze in Deutschland geschaffen! armes Deutschland! [/ironie]

...  oder so ähnlich. :lol:


----------

